# EcoPro Sailing



## razorback (Nov 18, 2012)

with the F01 MY 2013 a new (free of charge) function was made available in the European models - EcoPro with Sailing.
And since it is free of charge there obviously is no additional Hardware necessary.

Since the F07 operates on the same data (target is F001) I wondered if it could be enabled there (after all the F07 was the vehicle where they tested it before releasing).

So, what I've found were two settings:
HU_NBT EFF_DYN_SAILING. 
set to "aktiv" gives you the checkbox in iDrive and the efficiency bar goes up to 75% when checked.

KOMBI SEGELN_ENABLE
set it to "aktiv" too.

But this does not seem to really engage it because in the EfficientDynamics Screen there should be an Icon "Sailing" as soon as the car does so. (at least I saw such one on the BMW advertisement for this function).
Only thing I get is "charging battery" when recuperating.
Therefore I don't know if it just does not display the icon or if it isn't working at all.

So the question to the tomb-raiders amongst you is:
in which of my 37 CAFDs should I look after what ?
because I am very much convinced that my two mentioned findings were not enough.

Car is iLevel F001-12-11-503

Any magical formulas highly appreciated....

Razorback


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

razorback said:


> with the F01 MY 2013 a new (free of charge) function was made available in the European models - EcoPro with Sailing.
> And since it is free of charge there obviously is no additional Hardware necessary.
> 
> Since the F07 operates on the same data (target is F001) I wondered if it could be enabled there (after all the F07 was the vehicle where they tested it before releasing).
> ...


@Razorback,

It is in the EGS ECU. If you do not have that ECU send me a copy of your SVT and I can help. In my car it is:

EGS->3000 Applikation, 02->Segeln

I tested these extensively in my car some time ago, but since it is a 550, none of the EcoPro settings work. Let us know if it works for you.

JEG23


----------



## razorback (Nov 18, 2012)

thank you jeg23,

I won't connect to the car before tomorrow so I can't verify if I have EGS
So if you would give me the CAFD Number I can check offline.

Razorback


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

razorback said:


> thank you jeg23,
> 
> I won't connect to the car before tomorrow so I can't verify if I have EGS
> So if you would give me the CAFD Number I can check offline.
> ...


I unfortunately do not have that information handy. It would probably be a different CAFD number anyway since it is a different platform. Just look for EGS. It is the one with all the transmission settings. If you do not find it, send me a screen capture of you SVT.

JEG23


----------



## razorback (Nov 18, 2012)

ok, found it
its CAFD 0000023F

will give it a try tomorrow and report when done.

EDIT:
coded it this morning and hat a testdrive - no change 
means no icons in MFID or EffDyn screen respectively.

maybe it only works in conjunction with VZA (in German its "Vorschau-Assistent") 
means that the EcoPro mode communicates with HU-NBT and engages sailing when it finds out that there is something with reduced speed ahaed in its Navi-Data (like tight turns etc.)
at least this is what the BMW-Advertisment says it will do....

Anyhow, there is still some trial-and-error ahead.....

Razorback


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

I have a UK model F10 MY2012 (so it has the HU_CIC instead of the HU_NBT), I found some of the entries but not the KOMBI one &#8230;

I do have EcoPro mode and it does show battery charging, etc&#8230; when in EcoPro mode - but cannot get the Sailing Icon.

Any help appreciated...


```
HU_NBT EFF_DYN_SAILING. 
set to "aktiv" gives you the checkbox in iDrive and the efficiency bar goes up to 75% when checked.

[COLOR="Blue"][I]I found this in HU_CIC and have set this to aktiv[/I][/COLOR]
```


```
KOMBI SEGELN_ENABLE
set it to "aktiv" too.

[COLOR="blue"][I]I can't seem to find this in the KOMBI cafd. More information on this please...[/I][/COLOR]
```


```
It is in the EGS ECU. 
EGS->3000 Applikation, 02->Segeln

[COLOR="blue"][I]Found the above and set to aktiv[/I][/COLOR]
```
*Happy to experiment, if I can get some pointers...*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

razorback said:


> with the F01 MY 2013 a new (free of charge) function was made available in the European models - EcoPro with Sailing.
> And since it is free of charge there obviously is no additional Hardware necessary.
> 
> Since the F07 operates on the same data (target is F001) I wondered if it could be enabled there (after all the F07 was the vehicle where they tested it before releasing).
> ...


Someone posted on your other board thread that EGS is modified to go from D in N and get "coasting/sailing"....so if true, there is a hardware difference.


----------



## deonvdw (Feb 10, 2012)

Don't know if anyone is still interested in this - but I went trawling through the 48.3 CAFDs.

There are several Sailing/Segeln settings that gets made when the car is coded for a July-2013 build level:
KOMBI FPK > 3003 FZG_Ausstattung > SEGELN_ENABLE > aktiv
KOMBI L6 BO > 3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration > SEGELN_ENABLE > aktiv
_condition: (205_AUTOMATIC or 2TB_SPORTS_AUTOMATIC_TRANSMISSION) and 4U2_ECO_MANAGER and (JULY_2013) and not(S63B44)_
RSE_NBT > 3000 HMI > EFF_DYN_SAILING > aktiv
HU_CICHB > 3000 HMI > EFF_DYN_SAILING > aktiv
HU_NBT > 3000 HMI > EFF_DYN_SAILING > aktiv
_condition: (2TB_SPORTS_AUTOMATIC_TRANSMISSION or 205_AUTOMATIC or 2TE_AUTOMATIC_TRANSMISSION_WITH_PADDELS) and not(S63B44)_
ICMQL > 3000 Daten > C_Segeln_vorhanden > enable
GKEB23 > 3000 Applikation > Segeln > aktiv
_condition: (not(N53B30 or S63B44))_

These are the ECU names as per CAFD so the names in e-sys may vary.

It also seems that the July 2013 build gets a new MSA version - not sure if this is relevant; and whether this involves new firmware or just a coding change.
DME > 3320 BSU-Config > MSA-Version > Wert_01 (MSA-Version 2.2 - from SOP 07.2013)


----------



## razorback (Nov 18, 2012)

hi deonvdw,

many thanks for your Investigation ))

BUT (Car is 48.2)

since my car is only hooked up when I Need something to do, all my current ncd Files are saved to pc and therefore I have no idea which of those you mentioned correspond to my saved ones because the only identification available to me (offline) is the CAFD number (and not it's Name seen in eSys).

So my
"KOMBI_FPK" is Cafd 00001060_xxx_yyy_zzz (which I know more or less by heart since I had to use it already).
"HU_NBT" is Cafd 00000DED
"GKEB23" is Cafd 0000023F
"ICMQL" is Cafd 0000067B (but there is no Parameter C_Segeln_vorhanden)
same applies to "DME" which is Cafd 000001A7 and has no such Parameter like "MSA....."

but I have nothing like:
"KOMBI_L6_BO"
"RSE_NBT"
and obvously nothing with ..._CIC


So, would you please be so kind as to give me the cafd Numbers of those I mentioned above I either could not find or could find but no Parameters to match...


thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

razorback said:


> hi deonvdw,
> 
> many thanks for your Investigation ))
> 
> ...


FYI. You can open any .NCD file in the E-Sys FDL Editor, and the first line shown is the ECU Name it came from.


----------



## deonvdw (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi razorback,

my pleasure 


razorback said:


> So my
> "KOMBI_FPK" is Cafd 00001060_xxx_yyy_zzz (which I know more or less by heart since I had to use it already).
> "HU_NBT" is Cafd 00000DED
> "GKEB23" is Cafd 0000023F
> ...


The KOMBI L6 BO would be an alternative instrument cluster to the one your have (KOMBI FPK); and the HU_CICHB is the alternate head unit (non navi or possibly business navi) to the HU_NBT. The RSE_NBT is the rear seat entertainment ECU and you can safely ignore this one (I assume the RSE coding would also enable the sailing checkbox/info on the rear seat LCDs).

So you are not missing any ECUs 

Of course it can be that the C_Segeln_vorhanden function was introduced in a newer version of the CAFD than you have. But then the i-step for your car is probable also too old?

Checking my 48.3 data, the C_Segeln_vorhanden function is *ONLY* in CAFD_0000067B.CAF.002_003_139...

I have a pet theory about these future build date options - that the factory test cars are flashed with the same PSdZ data / i-steps as normal production cars. So we get to see the options they are busy testing in those cars; and it can be considered "beta software" in a way...

The MSA-Version function is in DME ecu CAFD 00000B0A. The CAFD number you gave is the DME__DDE73 ecu. Where does that leave you? I don't know 

BTW - I just discovered something surprising: "GKEB23" ecu can refer to CAFD 0000023F or 0000126D!!! This is new to me (but a little off topic).


----------



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

up


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Got Sailing working on my 2012 F30. I changed the Build date to July 2013 and coded the everything to default and made some custom changes then FLD coded ECU. 

I was on a 60KM/h zone and let go the the gas peddle and i got the sailing icon on the iDrive and car maintained 60 for about 1km. However to get the car to increase speed i had to press the peddle all the way down to get it moving past 60. 

But i think i'm disabling this. I had an issue where the car actually cut off power to the engine (complete off) and moved my transmission to P and complained saying 'rolling body' or something along that line. I just disabled sailing on the iDrive for the time being, not sure what the error was. I'm going to give this a try on the hyway tomorrow. 

Anyone else tried this on their F30?


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

What codes did you use. How do you make these changes?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

My istep was updated by the dealer last week to 13-03-503

First I changed the Build date to 0713. Then FA Coded the HU_CIC, KOMBI, ICM and ECG

HU_CIC - EFF_DYN_SAILING - Active
KOMBI didn't make any changes except related to this except added BC_Digital_V
ECG with FA build date changed the following (FA Coding did this)
- SEGELN - Active
- POCHEN - Active
- NIC_alt - Active
- LC aka Launch Control - Active
- Sportschalter_alt - Active (I made this change)
- Sportschalter - Active (I made this change)

ICM C_Segeln_vorhanden - enable

Then FDL Coded ECG

And that took care of EcoPro Sailing. iDrive even animated the screen when sailing.

I wonder while sailing if the battery gets charge like its supposed to, as it didnt show. As i mentioned before I had my engine cut off at one point and I had to press the gas peddle hard to get the car moving faster from sailing speed. I will be taking the hyw tomorrow to work and will be testing this and let you guys know.


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

Let me rephrase my question. How do you change the build date? And how dangerous is that?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sfiermon said:


> Let me rephrase my question. How do you change the build date? And how dangerous is that?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


To change VO Production Date, see my post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=642231

It is not dangerous; however, it could result in FDL Codings that are incompatible with your car, in which case you will have to come back and set those individual FDL codes back to their original settings.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Read the VO of your car, then edit the FA, calculate FP, go into type and change the build Date to 0713.

I would suggest you to first save the original FA/VO XML to a separate folder and then change the FA/VO after. 

In my opinion it's not dangerous, however it depends on how you look at it. If doing so changes the behavior of the ECU drastically, which I think it doesn't, then you are good. I think BMW would have taken fail safe against those. 

It's all about your comfort level to do so. 

By the way, I'm taking the sailing off, as I just wanted to test this out and i don't use EcoPro mode much except on long trips for work. 

Outcome of today's trip to work, Sailing worked great, only issue was moving/increasing the speed after it kicks in to sailing took a few seconds (5-10s) as it take some time to react once you press the gas peddle.

I will be testing the Launch Control function today, but not sure how that works. Will let you know.

If you are not comfortable with changing you VO build date then i would suggest you to just change those settings only as long as you have a new istep version. I think they only work after version 49 or over, but i could be wrong. I had 46 before and I didn't see that before.

Shawn, Have you tested this on your car?

I will keep you posted on Launch control


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

So I have a 2014 X3. When sailing comes out for it, I would be interested to see whether or not this will work for me. I am leery about changing a build date on a brand-new model like this. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks. I am using the 49.3 files. I am brand-new to coding so I don't understand I step.


----------



## Timbits93 (Sep 14, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> On F10 LCI, I believe EGS has an additional motor to keep transmission fluid moving during Sailing. I'd be leery of enabling this on a pre LCI F10 without it.


Well time to confirm things.

Tested things with a 14 320i xDrive and of course the switch is seamless when engaging gear again which is the trouble we get with enabling it on anything that didn't "come" with it.

Want to look into it a bit further but maybe when I get some more time.


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

After having got a complete software reprogramming of my car (F20, 120d) to version 2.51, I now recoded all my individual options using new E-Sys software 3.24.3 and PSdZData 52.1. and also tryed again, whether I could enable "Sailing". I went through all the settings in the ECUs, searching for the words "Segeln" and "Sailing" and found the following options, which I then enabled:

_DME / 3701 OHNE_ZEITLIMIT, 10 / Segeln / On / Werte=01
DME / 3701 OHNE_ZEITLIMIT, 10 / Segeln_CPL / On / Werrte=FE
EGS / 3000 Applikation, 02 / Segeln / aktiv / Werte=01
ICMQL / 3000 Daten, F8 / C_Segeln_vorhanden / enable / Werte=01
KOMBI / 3003 FZG_Ausstattung, 10 / SEGELN_ENABLE / aktiv / Werte=01
HU_NBT / 3000 HMI, 98 / EFF_DYN_SAILING / aktiv / Werte=01_

My test showed the following result:
- in drive mode settings, under ECO PRO, there is now a checkbox "Segeln" that can be activated.
- anyway, I wasn't able to detect a working sailing function. As soon as I let the pedals go when rolling in ECO PRO mode, nothing seems to happen that didn't also happen before.
- RPM won't drop and the machine slows down the car as before.

Did anyone manage to enable sailing on a F20? Any other settings needed?

Thanks!


----------



## modeller (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi , this enabled it for me on an M135i. I think you're missing the feature in bold.

CAFD_00000DED (HU_NBT)
SAILING_COUNTER: aktiv [01]
EFF_DYN_SAILING: aktiv [01]

CAFD_0000023F
Segeln: aktiv [01]

CAFD_0000067B
C_Segeln_vorhanden: enable [01]
*IcmKod_B_AuskuppelnOK: aktiv [01]*

CAFD_000009C8 (kombi)
FZG_Ausstattung::SEGELN_ENABLE: aktiv


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

The option written in bold is not available in my car's configuration. Possibly because I have automatic gear switch?

Any other ideas, what could be missing?

Thanks!


----------



## modeller (Jul 19, 2013)

Coasting is only available with the Automatic gearbox. Enabling the AuskuppelnOK feature was what made it work for me. It is only supported for vehicles built from July 2013.

Where are you located? This feature is only disabled for UK .. so if you set the locale to any other country (I chose Australia) and code the gearbox it should work.

The way I found this feature (AuskuppelnOK) was by performing a diff between the UK and Australia .. and then adding this missing feature.

Hope this helps!


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

My car is a European model from Germany.
It's not only that the option you mentioned is not supported but it is not there at all.
My car is built 06/2013 and recently received complete reflashing to software v2.51.

Which ECU should the option be in?


----------



## modeller (Jul 19, 2013)

Afraid a build date of 06/2013 means your car doesn't have the gearbox which supports Coasting. Perhaps this is why the feature is not displayed? Esys knows which options are available versus build date, I believe.


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

Is coasting the same as sailing?


----------



## modeller (Jul 19, 2013)

yes the same


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Middle of last year I had here a F11 535i from 03/13 with 49.4. I coded sailing and the guy told me that i worked. I saw it not by myself but I trust him. After an update to 50.4 weeks later this function was out of service and I wasn't able to code it back.

Just for your information. Si it seems that it would not depend on the gearbox later than 07/13.

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Middle of last year I had here a F11 535i from 03/13 with 49.4. I coded sailing and the guy told me that i worked. I saw it not by myself but I trust him. After an update to 50.4 weeks later this function was out of service and I wasn't able to code it back.

Just for your information. Si it seems that it would not depend on the gearbox later than 07/13.

CU Oliver


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

I***8217;ve tried to change the build date to 07/13 on F30 328i and code whole SVT, and the car suppose got the latest firmware as it just complete a service recall and got firmware upgraded by dealer.

ECO sailing option listed in iDrive menu, and the function ***8220;seems***8221; working. BUT, the gearbox overheats warning popup after sailing for awhile.

So I think this confirmed what Shawn said before, the EGS has an additional motor to keep fluid moving during sailing.


----------



## yavuzemreyesil (Feb 15, 2014)

i have f10 2013 before LCI and me and my friend achieved to enable Sailing in Eco Pro. At the beginning it made only one and two times when driving car but now it is all perfect. i can make sailing anytime i want. i will post my video later.


----------



## ducy (May 9, 2013)

Hay

I would love to see that and achieve it on my 2013 pre LCI (F11)
So how this thing works? Every time when you step of the gas (above X km/h) the transmission goes to neutral?
What happens when you step the paddle again? Do rev. goes up before shifting in to a gear?
And one more thing. When than the battery is charging?? Because now its charging “only” when you step off the gas paddle. If now I manually put the care into N there is no charging the battery, or so it shows on my dashboard.


----------



## ducy (May 9, 2013)

Another question to all pros… little bit OT.
Is it possible to code also “launch control”
And also if possible to code “sport mode” to be able to have settings like in previous models (before 2013) where you could individually set steering, suspension (if available) gas pedal response, shifting, etc…


----------



## TMP (May 28, 2014)

modeller said:


> Hi , this enabled it for me on an M135i. I think you're missing the feature in bold.
> 
> CAFD_00000DED (HU_NBT)
> SAILING_COUNTER: aktiv [01]
> ...


I can confirm the above has worked both for my M135i and F11 LCI!


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Part numbers, for purchasing of complete gearbox, for pre-lci and lci F10 are same. Mechatronic and etc - as well same numbers. 
So, may it's really only software change - at least i was not able to found in ETK some additional new oil or cooling pupm for transmission...

I will try to code sailing on my 06/2013 pre-lci, and give you feedback soon


----------



## ducy (May 9, 2013)

OK, please give the report back for sailing in F11 (pre LCI). Waiting for the feedback.


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

First of all, some feedback. I didn't had a chance to drive a lot, to receive some over-heat warning (6km) but i can say it's working.
I made new FA, with zeitkriterium 0713, and updated model code! (this is important).

Then, i coded (via Code button) EGS, DME, ICM, KAFAS, NBT. I lost current gear indication in Kombi, but whole car works good, without any problems or errors in memory.

What i found - that when i calculate software with newer FA - esys propose to flash (not to replace h/w) EGS and KAFAS. But, want's to replace DME )) So, i still hope that hardware for gearbox is the same... But i need to drive longer to check about overheating...

If it will - i will flash egs software, to check what will happen then...
So, that's for today.
535d F10, 06/2013.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

What i-level do you have on your car? A pre lci i-level or a newer one?

CU Oliver


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

52.5


----------



## ducy (May 9, 2013)

@sergaa
Did you manage to do more tests and get information as you mention in previous post?
Waiting for info’s.
Thanks.


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Yep. Something is wrong. 

I've discovered, that sailing is working, but it works somehow different. 
When i compared it with new F25 - i understood that my pre-lci F10 works differently. F25 make sailing fully invisible - you can see it only via ED screen or via current consumption. 
On F10 - it works like manual switching to N and then to D - with some visible delays. After 100 kilometers (62 miles) - i didn't received an overheat message, but didn't receive any advantage - in fuel or in feelings.

What i didn't made yet - is to reflash EGS, didn't had a time yet - so temporary i've recoded everything back to original state...


----------



## ducy (May 9, 2013)

OK, thnx for the info. Waiting for EGS reflash info's, if you***8217;ll make it.
Cheers.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

any update on this? I am interested to enable this. Thanks.


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello,
for me, even after reflashing of EGS, it doesn't work as should. I didn't made any manual changes, only coded all involved ECU's with LCI zeitkriterium and updated model code...
Car is on 53.5, and car is 06/2013 made.

So, i think, to make it running fully - DME ECU should be phisically new as well.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

thanks for the update. Think will not want to enable this if that is hardware change.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

Any news about this ???


----------



## Mike777 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi guys. I drive an F31 316d from 11/2012 with Auto-Tranny. It runs on i-level 14-03-502. With VO coding I switched to Sport-Auto-Tranny which worked fine.
To get LC and Sailing I coded all known parameters in DME, EGS, ICM, HU_NBT and Kombi. I also switched the production code in EGS to "later than 07/13", but the only effect was that I got the Sailing checkbox in the efficient dynamic menu. Sailing and LC are stil not working.

Are there any ideas to get the features running?

Greets from Austria
Mike


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

On my 2016 F10, sailing was active from factory. I just checked, and only the one in bold was set nicht_aktiv

CAFD_00000DED (HU_NBT)
*SAILING_COUNTER: aktiv [01]
*EFF_DYN_SAILING: aktiv [01]

CAFD_0000023F (EGS)
Segeln: aktiv [01]

CAFD_0000067B (ICM)
C_Segeln_vorhanden: enable [01]
IcmKod_B_AuskuppelnOK: aktiv [01]

CAFD_00000069 (kombi)
FZG_Ausstattung::SEGELN_ENABLE: aktiv

EDIT: After setting Sailing_counter to aktiv, I now show additional 0.0 mi icon adjacent the coasting icon. They both light up during sailing but the number never changes.


----------



## V4LKyR (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello,

What modules does this coasting feature include? I know it's not like ACSM or TRSVC


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

V4LKyR said:


> Hello,
> 
> What modules does this coasting feature include? I know it's not like ACSM or TRSVC


It depends on the vehicle. For F010's, the modules are listed in post above. For an F032, they would be different.


----------



## V4LKyR (Mar 7, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> It depends on the vehicle. For F010's, the modules are listed in post above. For an F032, they would be different.


Well, I meant like general modules. AFAIK, it's EGS, KOMBI, ICM.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

V4LKyR said:


> Well, I meant like general modules. AFAIK, it's EGS, KOMBI, ICM.


Well, in general, it is those module that deal with drivetrain, chassis, instrument cluster, and head-unit.


----------



## V4LKyR (Mar 7, 2016)

Okay, so far I've done these:

1- I've changed my car's build date from 03/13 to 07/13 and written this new FA on car.

2- Then I VO coded DME, EGS, ICM, HU_ENTRY and KOMBI with no errors.

3- Applied the codes mentioned in this topic, all of them.

4- Still no sign of my car sailing under ECO PRO mode. My rev doesn't go idle when I release pedal above 50 km/h. 

What else should I do?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## taylan730 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am using a 07/2014 model year 320i Effiicent Dynamics for a while. A while ago I have driven an f20 LCI and noticed the sailing mode is absent on my f30. With a little bit investigation of the web I have seen this topic. coded myself those code;

CAFD_00000DED (HU_NBT)
SAILING_COUNTER: aktiv [01]
EFF_DYN_SAILING: aktiv [01]

CAFD_0000023F
Segeln: aktiv [01]

CAFD_0000067B
C_Segeln_vorhanden: enable [01]
IcmKod_B_AuskuppelnOK: aktiv [01]

CAFD_000009C8 (kombi)
FZG_Ausstattung::SEGELN_ENABLE: aktiv

Though the checkbox appeared on ecopro settings and I checked it, the mode does not get activated and there is no disengagement on the transmission when I release the gas throttle. It just goes to the charge section instead of going to neutral.

do you have any suggestions else to activate it.


----------



## mall (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Thank for the topics and sorry for going it up.

I have a F11 530d from 12/12 with a 2.55 I-level version, I coded everything that you said here and didn´t work. Last week I went abroad and it worked just 2 time...:dunno: It worked in the same localitations but not in following days...:dunno: For me this mean that it code correctly but for something that I don't know, doesn´t work always.

Can anyone help me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AlexGree (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone!

I was just sniffing around the forum when I found this threat. I thought it was cool option, that I always wanted on the automatic transmission since my old car with manual. Just to roll without slowing down a lot, without additional engine vibrations and also it makes less fuel consumption  So, I've took the codes and went down to my car for tryouts. Founded that it's already from the factory.. Under ECO PRO mode configuration  I just don't drive often in this mode.









*For those who doubt how it should properly work, here is my description: *

_My car is X3 F25 LCI 2015, with automatic transmission._ After activating ECO PRO mode and selecting Coasting in configuration, drive as you normally do. While reaching certain speed, release accelerator pedal, car starts rolling due to it's momentum. In that moment the engine disconnects from the gearbox, the revs drops down to the idle. On the dashboard cluster EfficientDynamics arrow showing that there is NO charging at this point, and on iDrive screen you get the icon with a word Coasting. Shift selector stays in D, also you can see that in the cluster.
















The rolling continues with very less loss of speed, without any interruptions from the engine or transmission. Coasting stops when you press acceleration (revs goes up and transmission shifts in without any kick or shock) or the brake pedal, then status changes to "charging battery". That's it! 

BUT! And here it gets interesting. In case you wish Coasting to work, you need to meet certain circumstances. These are from user manual.

*Operating requirements:*

_ECO PRO is active_
_Driving speed is in between 50 and 160 km/h_
_Accelerator and brake pedal are not operated_
_Selector lever in position D_
_Engine and gearbox are at operating temperature_
*Coasting won't work if:*

_DSC OFF or TRACTION activated_
_Driving in the dynamic boundary range and on steep slopes _(also I've noticed in the curves or turns)
_Battery charge state too low or too high power requirement in the on-board network_
_Cruise Control is active_
So maybe you guys, who tried to code this feature, actually coded it correctly though didn't meet all the requirements 
Hope my information helps you somehow! 👋


----------

